
Baldur's Gate 3 Announced, from the Creators of Divinity: Original Sin - benbou09
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2019/06/06/baldurs-gate-3-announced-from-the-creators-of-divinity-original-sin/
======
taurath
I was just playing around a bit a year ago and found divinity - the first 5
minutes of the game the little kid in me jumped for joy, because it was the
first time I felt the wonder and excitement of a huge world like the Baldurs
Gate series in over a decade. This is the team to do it, of any game team in
the world.

~~~
ylbss
Divinity OS 2 or 1? Because if you haven't played 2 and thought 1 was good,
oooohhhhh boy are you in for a treat.

~~~
taurath
Both are great. Love the mechanics in 2.

------
namelosw
So excited to see this! I played DOS2 last year and it's far beyond my
expectations.

I was only wondering if there would be another DND rule RPG with that quality
ever again.

Now it seems this dream is coming true. I thank people for making this from
happening.

------
jompe
I'm consistently amazed by the articles produced by the RPS team. Maybe they
just fit my preference of writing style but I genuinely think they write some
of the most interesting and engaging articles on the internet as of right now.
Kudos!

------
Razengan
It’s about time we had a good 5th-Edition D&D computer game. Hope this is it.

